# How Long is the Spin Cycle?



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm in the process of selecting an extractor to buy. Many people swear by the 9-18 size. I'm looking at the Dadant 6-12 or Dadant 20-36. I think the 6-12 would probably be sufficient, but I was wondering the following:

1) How long does it take to uncap the average frame (6 1/4") using a plane or uncapping knife?

2) On average how long does it take to spin out a single load of frames... Spin Wet? Spin Dry? I've heard it averages 20 minutes to spin wet.

3)How many hives would a 6-12 handle?

The reasons I'm asking is that I don't want to uncap faster than the extractor can handle it. Otherwise, I'll have uncapped frames backing up with no place to hold them. I'd rather have the extractor sit their unused for a few extra minutes while I complete uncapping. Any help would be appreciated.

-Eric


----------



## Jon D. (Apr 15, 2005)

Eric,

When my Dad and I work at extraction together, I'm running the hot knife (uncapping), and he's running the extractor (hand powered) and I can just about keep up with him. But we only have a 4 frame, single side extractor. So if you are getting a 6/12 radial, you will most likely be far slower on the uncapping than the extracting. At that point it might almost be good to get two uncappers, so you can balance out the work load (of course this would require two people working).

But if you want just a straight up time, we figure it takes about 1.25 minutes to uncap both sides of a 6 1/4" frame, assuming everything is going right. And as for extractors, a friend of mine who we take supers to for extraction when our load gets too big has an 18 frame radial, and he spins it for 5-7 minutes I think. I've never heard of a time as high as 20 minutes.

Hope this helps


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank Jon.


----------



## ckinser (Feb 7, 2002)

i just extracted last weekend and here are some facts you might find usefull. We have both an uncapping knife and a plane, the plane runs hotter and cuts faster so if you do not already have one that might be a good investment. i use a brushy mountain 9 frame extracter that i added a dc motor to. The time spent spinning is variable depending on how fast you spin. You should spin fast enough that you do not have "bubbles" of honey left in the cells. I spin in forward on slow then slow in reverse, repeat at faster speed. i spin for about two minutes, my system has an electric brake so things go pretty fast. I have 17 hives and a nine frame will work well for you. filtering is where we bottle necked. Using four buckets with top filters was too slow for the extractor. Next time i will have 7 buckets with top filters to keep up. 200 micron filters just take time. How many hives due you have? hope this was helpfull. ps now all i have to bottle 800 lbs of honey.


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

How long does everyone spin with hand crank extractors?


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks ckinser, that was very informative. I just ordered a Dadant 6-12 early this week. Costs a bit more than most, but I like the fact that it's all stainless, with the body out of 20 gauge.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm in the process of selecting an extractor to buy. Many people swear by the 9-18 size. I'm looking at the Dadant 6-12 or Dadant 20-36. I think the 6-12 would probably be sufficient

An extractor that would hold all my frames would be perfect if it would fit through my door. The 9/18 fits through the door easily enough, but bigger won't.

>1) How long does it take to uncap the average frame (6 1/4") using a plane or uncapping knife?

A nice thick one or a thin one with low spots? A high one just a few seconds. One with a lot of low spots, a minute. But that's not counting getting it out of the super and putting it in the extractor.

>2) On average how long does it take to spin out a single load of frames... Spin Wet? Spin Dry? I've heard it averages 20 minutes to spin wet.

What is "Spin dry"? They are never dry. If the honey is 90 degrees or so and the room is warm and the honey isn't extremely thick, I'd say more like 10 minutes. If the honey was pulled off when it was cold and it hasn't warmed up yet I'd say more like an hour.







If the honey is 70 degrees and kind of thick, 20 minutes sounds about right.

>3)How many hives would a 6-12 handle?

As many as you want. How long to you have to spend extracting?

>The reasons I'm asking is that I don't want to uncap faster than the extractor can handle it. 

You always will.

>Otherwise, I'll have uncapped frames backing up with no place to hold them.

You'll be busy uncapping frames and loading the extractor and then you'll need to sit down and rest a few minutes anyway. If you actualy want constant throughput you won't get it with one extractor. I uncap and put them directly into the extractor. I dont' want to handle them twice. I don't uncap all of them and then load all of them.

>I'd rather have the extractor sit their unused for a few extra minutes while I complete uncapping. Any help would be appreciated.

Buy two extractors if this is an issue.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Michael Bush, thanks as always for your insight.

-Eric


----------

